
A curated list of open source applications built with Node.js - ecares
https://github.com/sqreen/awesome-nodejs-projects
======
murukesh_s
Great to see node.js getting some attention. Wondering why there are no
similar lists already in place?

~~~
philtar
Are you serious or just kidding?

~~~
JustSomeNobody
I almost did a coffee spit when I read their comment. Fortunately I was able
to contain it.

------
octref
I'm baffled. A random list that links to a few most-starred node app got 50+
upvotes in 2 hours on HN and is currently No.1. First commit 3 days ago. I
fail to see how it's awesome.

Anyone enlighten me?

~~~
kylecordes
It feels like this and the numerous other "awesome" lists which claim to be
curated, are curated in only the most trivial sense: perhaps someone looked to
see if each new entry in some plausible way is in the right general category
of thing, i.e. is not a random unrelated link. For example, this one looks
like a list of open source applications that could be found or were submitted
so far for inclusion.

I don't see any evidence on this one or any other of any genuine curation,
which would be characterized by saying "no" to some of the possible
candidates.

Unfortunately the words awesome and curation have so little meaning among
lists of programming-related things, that it would probably be a waste of time
for someone to actually do that, and would possibly generate hard feelings
from whatever projects end up in the "no" pile.

"No" is hard.

~~~
DrJokepu
I always wonder what gives authors of these curated lists the authority to be
curators? Are they like, experts in the specific domain? What is the curation
process? It's difficult to take them seriously unless these questions are
answered.

~~~
jbaviat
Actually we needed such a list and we asked people about it, with close to
zero answers:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12786982](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12786982)

After looking arround for a while, we decided to make what we found public.

~~~
Vendan
so "curated" in this instance is short for "Here's what I found"?

~~~
ecares
I spent a bit more time on the content of this list. But if that's what you
like to believe, I'd rather not take it away.

------
myf01d
Node.js is the biggest meme in the history of webdev and maybe in the history
of the software industry.

~~~
Wintamute
It pays well for a meme.

~~~
wellandclear
pyramid schemes, prostitution, drug trafficking are all things that pay well
if you're smart enough to get away with it

------
dehef
Node.js deserves its buzz. I worked in very serious business in java and since
I have switch to node and js clients, things are so weirdly easy and
powerfull. Keep upvote, the world need to know!!

------
xyzzy4
Someone now please make a list of applications built with PHP and Ruby on
Rails.

~~~
0xmohit
FWIW, GitHub/GitLab might serve as good examples for RoR.

------
Pigo
I've never seen that Open MCT project before. I wonder how similar this is the
applications they actually have in place presently.

